
Google: The Only One Who Won’t Like Our Yahoo Deal Is MS - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/googles-talking-points-for-todays-antitrust-hearings-the-only-one-who-wont-our-yahoo-deal-is-microsoft/
======
mdasen
Google is either getting good at marketing speak or drinking their own kool-
aid a little too much.

The deal won't be good for advertisers or publishers. It means less
competition.

In fact, if Google is smart, they could use this to quite a sinister
advantage. All of a sudden, they have access to the search terms people are
searching on Yahoo! That means that they can run metrics on the differences
between people who search on Yahoo! and people who search on Google. With that
information, Google can improve its offerings to snatch more Yahoo! users.

Search doesn't make money. Ads do. By moving the ads from in-house to Google,
Yahoo! is potentially eliminating any way for their firm to stay afloat should
Google not be so kind in the future. Yahoo! needs to invest heavily in their
ad system to compete with Google. Outsourcing it means that Yahoo! can never
be an independent company since it doesn't have the technology to create
revenues.

